# 1999 Honda Odyssey EX Odometer/Gas Gauge Problem



## dalepetrie (Nov 7, 2008)

I went to move my vehicle tonight, and I saw the gas gauge was below the E. I had just driven it 2 hours before and saw the tank was half full. I thought I'd been siphoned, but I didn't see a low fuel light, and when I was looking on the dashboard for the light, I saw there were no numbers on my odometer or trip meter. The backlight on the dashboard is fine, but nothing comes up on the LED screen. I checked the manual to see if there was a fuse, but the manual did not specify a fuse for either of these two things. Any thoughts?

The amber light has been on forever, but that's come on many times in the past and it's always said loose gas cap, and it never resets on its own. I also didn't happen to notice specifically if the speedometer was working, but since the amber light was on and the gear shifter lights came on, I think I would have noticed if the speedometer wasn't working...seems to me it probably was.


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

More then likely the cluster needs to be replaced.


----------



## dalepetrie (Nov 7, 2008)

Strangely enough, the very next day, the next time my wife turned the vehicle on, everything was working fine. We've put about 200 miles on it this weekend and it hasn't done this again since. Is there a fuse that goes to the cluster that might be loose? Or a wire?


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

No there aren't any fuses for the cluster, and i doubt it would be any kind of a wiring problem. It's more then likely just an intermittent problem with something being loose on a circuit inside the cluster. We've had problems with honda clusters (mainly with the speedometer) and the only way to fix them is to replace the whole cluster assembly.


----------



## dalepetrie (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, thank you very much for the info. If it continues to happen I'll bring it to the dealer, just wanted to avoid that if it was something simple that anyone could do. BTW, if you have some idea and don't mind sharing, just so I know what I'm looking at, what does a job like that run (rough ballpark...wouldn't hold you to it)? I'm thinking dealer rate around here is about $85/hr.


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

im not entirely sure, but at the dealer i work for our rate is $80/hr. A job like that would probably pay about 1.0 or 1.5 hours, and i would guess the cluster itself to be about about $200 - 300. Although you could buy one here for $42. 
http://www.hondapartsdeals.com/


----------

